# JC's Collection



## JohnnyChance

Thanks for looking!


----------



## WildBoar

:rofl2:


----------



## oivind_dahle

Your two most used knives?
Nice board!


----------



## chazmtb

I think you overground one of your knives. At least you aren't using a granite board.


----------



## JohnnyChance

chazmtb said:


> I think you overground one of your knives. At least you aren't using a granite board.



That how it comes from the factory. Moritaka edition Shun I believe.


----------



## Andrew H

That explains a lot. :lol2:


----------



## JBroida

JohnnyChance said:


> Thanks for looking!



wait... you and i have the same knives. How cool


----------



## apicius9

I love the blades but the handles are boring


----------



## Eamon Burke

I bet you make a killer cup of coffee.


----------



## Twistington

How clever, you can't chop your fingers with the petty! Is that why you love them so much JC and Jon? 


But the larger knife just has way too much spine for my taste. :disdain:


----------



## JBroida

yeah... it cuts, but not all the way through...nice way to save fingers 

Also, i've always enjoyed a partially serrated blade for kitchen use... especially when the serrations are near the tip... and dont get me started on that tip profile... great for detail work :thumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb

Good thing the utility is partially serrated. I hear you and Jon have issues sharpening.

:justkidding:


----------



## JohnnyChance

oivind_dahle said:


> Your two most used knives?



The only two I use. Everything else just sits in the drawer.


----------



## kalaeb

Well if that's the case sell me your Kramer for a good deal.


----------



## JBroida

JohnnyChance said:


> The only two I use. Everything else just sits in the drawer.



haha


----------



## Eamon Burke

that picture is epic


----------



## DeepCSweede

I have an extremely humid crawlspace in one of my duplexes we could store those in. Get's nice and wet when it rains in there - we could just store them on the floor in a cardboard box.


----------



## Hattorichop

Looks to me like you need more saya's!


----------



## stevenStefano

JBroida said:


> wait... you and i have the same knives. How cool



How long before they're on your site Jon?


----------



## Slypig5000

JohnnyChance said:


> The only two I use. Everything else just sits in the drawer.




This kind of hurt to look at, ha. Great collection.


----------



## toddnmd

I think it's really important to dig through that drawer every day or two, just to mix things up and make sure those blades are banging against each other! That's what keeps them sharp, right?


----------



## Lefty

I don't check this section anywhere near enough. John and Jon, I'm glad I'm not the only one who loves my Shun Blubber knife (used for cutting oversized bagels and spreading soft blubber, of course).


----------

